# 3-d shoots in eastern washington



## stevec3135 (Jan 15, 2010)

The Hells canyon archers are putting on the Sage shoot in Lewiston I believe on March 13-14. One ouside of Pomeroy WA called the Tucannon Shoot on the following weekend (i don't know who puts on the Tucannon). This one is kinda far for you but I hear it was a great shoot last yr, one up out of Harpster ID by Kamiah and Grangeville the following weekend 3/27-28, The one in Harpster I hear that just 2 guys put it on and last yr was their first yr and this yr is suppose to be even bigger. Bryans Archery in Lewiston should have the new shoot card 208-746-7977 they are closed on Mondays


----------



## Hoyts n' Mulies (May 5, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## RBLUE (Jan 21, 2007)

*3d shoot*

There is a 40 target shoot this sunday Feb. 28 near Sunnyside east of Yakima. Dan Voland 509 949 8369 and Rick Maybee 509 966 2710 are the contacts for Mt. Clemans Archers


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

Yhe Cataldo shoot is this weekend go east on I-90 to the Cataldo exit take a right then just look for the signs and a lot of vehicles you can't miss it. I will be there along with my daughter she will probably win the youth girls division or be a close second. It is about 35 miles east of CDA.


----------

